# Lathe Paint



## kd0afk (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw an amazing TedTalk a while ago and was surprised the other day to see the same stuff for sale. It's call Ultra Ever-Dry and it's a hydrophobic paint.
I'm going to be painting my lathe next year and figured this would be good for that. Here's a YouTube link
Has anyone painted any machinery with this stuff? How well does it hold up. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ayRImPvcQU[/ame]


----------

